# Day 19!!!



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

My son was given 3 eggs, all a different breed. So I built a DIY incubator and put them in, now he is getting excited and really so am I. So let's all cross our fingers and hope at least one hatches.


----------



## monkey (May 24, 2013)

I hope so:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Well day 23 and nothing yet, candled one egg and can see an outline of a small chick but no movement noticed. Should I just throw in the towel or wait a few more days?


----------



## momof2boyz (Jun 8, 2013)

Schwap said:


> Well day 23 and nothing yet, candled one egg and can see an outline of a small chick but no movement noticed. Should I just throw in the towel or wait a few more days?


My chicks usually hatch in 20-21 days. I have not had a chick hatch after day 22. Sorry, can you try some more?


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

What did you have your temps at? I lot of times it takes some tweaking to get it right in diy bators.


----------



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Right around 100 degrees, when we cracked eggs open one was about 5-6 days into development and the other two did not look like anything. Hopefully we may try again


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

My broody is on day 19 also...sitting on eggs from a very old flock and fertilized~or not~by a very old rooster. She started with 6 and is now down to 3. I don't have much hope for a hatch of any kind but I couldn't tell her "no" on this brood...it will be her last and she's been a good mother hen for me. 

I hope she has a few chicks just this one last time.


----------

